# San Francisco Leader in Traffic Efforts



## MrFSS (Oct 17, 2007)

"U.S. Secretary of Transportation Mary Peters was in San Francisco to tout the Bay Area's congestion-relief plan, which includes a proposal to charge motorists an extra toll as they come off the Golden Gate Bridge into San Francisco. It also includes the use of high-tech parking meters and traffic signals to combat congestion on city streets."

Full story *HERE*.


----------

